# Cosa avete



## Pincopallino (8 Giugno 2021)

Mangiato?


----------



## Lostris (8 Giugno 2021)

Pasta al ragù 

J’adoreeeeeee


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Giugno 2021)

lo fai tu il ragù o lo compri già fatto?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2021)

Spaghetti con sugo con peperoni.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2021)

Io trofie con i calamari


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Giugno 2021)

Qua si va di pasta di brutto!
hai cucinato tu Bruny?


----------



## Lostris (8 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> lo fai tu il ragù o lo compri già fatto?


Aborro i ragù industriali 

Lo mangio al ristorante o fatto da altri o lo faccio .. anche se mi diletto raramente col ragù (con la cucina In generale, ammetto, ho poco tempo)


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io trofie con i calamari


Osti pure io...ammmorre il destino ha unito le nostre strade!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Osti pure io...ammmorre il destino ha unito le nostre strade!


O la fame


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Qua si va di pasta di brutto!
> hai cucinato tu Bruny?


Sì. La servitù era in libertà


----------



## Vera (8 Giugno 2021)

6 tarallini Non vedo l'ora di andare a cena.


----------



## Foglia (8 Giugno 2021)

Caciucco oggi, insalata, e un numero indefinito di taralli


----------



## Cattivik (8 Giugno 2021)

... come siete banali... vi nutrite pure... popolino...

La pausa pranzo la si impiega in modo più costruttivo...

Cattivik snob con la puzza sotto il naso.


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Giugno 2021)

Carbonara anticovid


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Carbonara anticovid


E scusa com è?


----------



## ologramma (8 Giugno 2021)

Spaghetti con sugo di mitili o cozze,stasera stracciatella pugliese e insalatina, innaffiato il tutto con vino  e per frutta albicocche e banana ,dolce a mezzogiorno pasticciotto alla crema e cioccolato e per finire un ricco caffè


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E scusa com è?


Nulla... mi piaceva metterci il termine "anticovid"... va tanto di moda!


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Giugno 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Spaghetti con sugo di mitili o cozze,stasera stracciatella pugliese e insalatina, innaffiato il tutto con vino  e per frutta albicocche e banana ,dolce a mezzogiorno pasticciotto alla crema e cioccolato e per finire un ricco caffè


Alla fine mitili o cozze?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Alla fine mitili o cozze?


Si chiamano mitili oppure cozze ma la denominazione corretta è muscoli @perplesso


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... come siete banali... vi nutrite pure... popolino...
> 
> La pausa pranzo la si impiega in modo più costruttivo...
> 
> Cattivik snob con la puzza sotto il naso.


Io mi sono nutrito dei suoi sguardi....va bene uguale?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Giugno 2021)

Pranzo polpette e broccoli. 
Cena al ristorante, per compensare


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si chiamano mitili oppure cozze ma la denominazione corretta è muscoli @perplesso


è la stessa cosa... pensavo fossero un'altra varietà tipo telline vongole, non anche le cozze.


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... come siete banali... vi nutrite pure... popolino...
> 
> La pausa pranzo la si impiega in modo più costruttivo...
> 
> Cattivik snob con la puzza sotto il naso.


Hai ragione. 

Tutti i santi giorni a mangiare e bere... è proprio un viziaccio...E scommetto che anche domani mangieranno...


----------



## oriente70 (9 Giugno 2021)

Colazione fatta  uova a occhio di bue, pane caldo e caffè...


----------



## Foglia (9 Giugno 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Colazione fatta  uova a occhio di bue, pane caldo e caffè...


Fatta prestissimo. Poi tornata ancora un po' a letto. Ora ho nuovamente fame


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fatta prestissimo. Poi tornata ancora un po' a letto. Ora ho nuovamente fame


Lo stesso mio problema se mi rimetto a letto


----------



## oriente70 (9 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fatta prestissimo. Poi tornata ancora un po' a letto. Ora ho nuovamente fame


Prestissimo cosa intendi? 
Anche se non sono tornato a letto ora  ho appena fatto una pausa  una mela, una banana e un po di ciliege .. E fra due ore a pranzo ..


----------



## Foglia (9 Giugno 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prestissimo cosa intendi?
> Anche se non sono tornato a letto ora  ho appena fatto una pausa  una mela, una banana e un po di ciliege .. E fra due ore a pranzo ..


Dalle 4 
Tra poco mi rifaccio con una brioche


----------



## oriente70 (9 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dalle 4
> Tra poco mi rifaccio con una brioche


Mattiniera te o il figlio?? 
Brioche ? Meglio uno spritz a quest'ora


----------



## Foglia (9 Giugno 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mattiniera te o il figlio??
> Brioche ? Meglio uno spritz a quest'ora


Io, io. Il figlio per sua (e per mia ) fortuna ha dormito 
Lo spritz a metà mattina mi uccide. Mi piace eh , ma al limite nel tardo pomeriggio (Comunque, ad essere onesta, un buon succo di pomodoro se devo stare sull'analcolico, o un buon rosso se faccio l'alcolica, come aperitivo, per me non li batte niente  ).


----------



## oriente70 (9 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io, io. Il figlio per sua (e per mia ) fortuna ha dormito
> Lo spritz a metà mattina mi uccide. Mi piace eh , ma al limite nel tardo pomeriggio (Comunque, ad essere onesta, un buon succo di pomodoro se devo stare sull'analcolico, o un buon rosso se faccio l'alcolica, come aperitivo, per me non li batte niente  ).


Qui ogni ora è buona per lo spritz . 
Anche se io al massimo ne bevo uno .


----------



## Foglia (10 Giugno 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui ogni ora è buona per lo spritz .
> Anche se io al massimo ne bevo uno .


L'importante è non esagerare 

Ho ancora parenti che vivono in un posto dove l'"ombra" o la "sgnappa" praticamente non si rifiutano mai 
Ti dicono "utu na sciànta de....", poi te ne versano un quantitativo che a berlo (e soprattutto dalle sei del mattino , come fanno loro) per me si muore


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Giugno 2021)

Ma voi lo bevete con l’aperol?

io preferisco col Campari.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Giugno 2021)

Col select!....


----------

